# S&W CS45 Trigger/Action Work



## flhr95 (May 24, 2009)

Good evening, wondering if anyone has info on where to send my S&W CS45 for some trigger/action work. Just purchased and I am very unhappy with the double/single action trigger pull. I have owned at least 6 or 7 2nd and 3rd generation S&W auto's and have never had such a harsh and gritty trigger. I am located in central florida and any experiences you have with a good gunsmith you be greatly appreciated.
[email protected]


----------



## flhr95 (May 24, 2009)

*Trigger/Action Work*

I have sent this gun to the S&W Performance Center for their trigger/action job and I will repost when I get it back.
Thank You
[email protected]


----------

